# John Deere 14SE Blade Clutch Questions



## Spit2 (Jul 26, 2016)

I was given a 1989 JD 14SE, side discharge johndeere green in color Kawasaki FS150 engine and the old style Ogura Blade Brake Clutch. it had a broken belt and of course the engine hade to be removed and the BBC had to be pulled off of the crankshaft to change the belt. I am hoping someone out there has some knowledge of these units. 

The mower starts first pull and runs great, however there is a screeching sound when the mower runs without the Blade engaged. As soon as I engage the blade the screeching stops. Is this a sign of a bad adjustment on my part? BBC to tight or loosely attached to the crank? Wear on a clutch pad? I really don't know how this used to sound before I pulled the BBC. 

I have looked on-line and seen pictures from a JD service manual that seemed to show a spring on the BBC underneath the deck. I do not have such a spring. I have a larger diameter spring on the outside of the deck. I am not sure if I am missing a spring that holds the clutch unengaged? I can see that at some time or another someone attempted to remove the BBC since there is some bending on the round metal plate that the blade attaches to. they must have tried to use a Puller on it. there is also a missing leveling strap (a 3 inch long piece of metal with a hole at each end that serves as a spacer or shim, and fills in the gap on the 2 studs that do not hold the belt guide. 2 of the studs hold a belt guide and this spacer equalizes the void so the BBC mounts up level to the bottom of the engine...I guess. I used a couple of washers I would appreciate anything anyone has to say about this situation. it really is one hell of a mower and I would like to fix the screeching if I can


----------



## Spit2 (Jul 26, 2016)

I attempted to add a could of photos of the mower itself and a Ogura BBC not sure if I did it wrong but I don't see it here as of yet.


----------



## Spit2 (Jul 26, 2016)

trying photos again


----------



## Spit2 (Jul 26, 2016)

another try with photos


----------

